# İç ve Dış Tehditler > Kürtler Türktür: Elenges Aniti ve Alp Urungu bunun Belgesi >  Batının Ayı Sever Bebek Katilleri!

## bozok

*Batının Ayı Sever Bebek Katilleri!*






Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri, sınır ötesi harekatın ardından terörist cesetlerinin fotoğraflarını yayınlamayı reddetti.

Bizzat Genelkurmay Başkanı böyle bir davranışın insancıl olmayacağını vurguladı.

Merak edilen fotoğraflar önceki gün ABD'nin Washington Post gazetesinde yayınladı.

Ancak yayınlanan fotoğraflardaki bebek katili teröristlerin sözde "romantik devrimciler" gösterilmek istenmesi PKK'nın gerçek yüzünü bilen Türk kamuoyunda şaşkınlık ve öfkeye neden oldu.

Fotoğraflar ve altına yazılan uydurma hikayelerin belli bir amaca hizmet ettiği bütün çıplaklığıyla ortadaydı.

Batı basını daha önce de teröristleri sevimli göstermeye çalışmıştı.
Ancak bu kez zamanlama başka amaçlar olduğunu da ortaya koyuyor.

Peki neydi amaç?

*Bebek katili ücalan'la özdeşleşmiş Derince katliamında can veren kundaktaki bebeği mi unutturmak istiyorlardı?*

*Ya da geçen ocakta Diyarbakır'da dershaneden çıkarken katledilen masum yavruları mı?*

*Belki de sınır ötesi harekata ismi verilen 13 Gabar şehidinden Kasım Aksoy'un delik çorabıyla hafızalarımıza kazınan 3 yaşındaki kızı Güneş'in acısını unutturmak için yapılan bir propagandaydı.*



Washington Post, bu teröristlerin 40 bin kişinin kanına girdiğini görmezden gelerek onların yalanlarını tek taraflı haberleştirdi.
Hatta PKK'yı dünyaya tanıtmak için kurgulanan bir fotoğraf vardı ki (_sağ üstte_) terör örgütü gerçeğini bilenleri beyninden vurdu.

Sözde son kara harekatında kullanılan bombalar bir anne ayıyı öldürmüş bebek katili teröristler birden bire yavru ayının koruyucu meleği kesilmişlerdi.

Bombalar altında yavru ayı için biberon ve süt bulunmuş, ona anne şefkati verilmişti.

Kucağına aldığı ayı yavrusunu biberonla besleyen teröristi gösteren fotoğrafın altında ise aynen şöyle yazıyor: *"Annesini Türk ordusunun bombardımanında kaybeden yavru ayı, artık 'Kürt gerillalara' emanet..."*

Bu iki yüzlülüğe yazıklar olsun diyor ve yorumu size bırakıyoruz.
PKK'nın nasıl bir bebek katili sürüsü olduğunu unutanlar için bir hatırlatma yapma ihtiyacı hissettik.

*EĞER YüREĞİNİZ DAYANIYORSA İşTE PKK'NIN GERüEK YüZüNüN FOTOĞRAFLARI*



10.03.2008 / Hürriyet Gazetesi

----------


## ahmetsinav

işte bu vicdansızlara nedense azdır da. konuşamıyoruz burada böyle şeyler

----------

